# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Florida Travel & Vacations Forum >  >  key largo to key west dive trip

## nnoska

strickly going to dive for a week with my 22 year old daughter, like smaller dive companies and off the beaten path places to stay, any suggestions from the forum, dive sites etc.

----------


## PIRATE40

Hi..I have dove the entire keys a few years back...In tavernier, stay at the Tropic Vista Motel right across the bridge on your left. You can also rent your own boat and dive all day on your own. They run a Top notch dive operation from the motel. Further down, stay on Ramrod Key or Big Pine Key and dive Looe reef. Lots of other choices, PM me if you want more info. Ron

----------

